# Kernel Panic: iMac G5 ne démarre plus



## b2000 (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, mon iMac G5 (1ère génération) est au fond du gouffre, j'ai besoin de votre aide...

Pour historique, voici le début de mes problèmes:
Depuis quelques temps mon iMac fait des caprices à répétition, il n'accepte plus aucun DVD, c'est éjection sans appel. Pour le gravage des CD c'est rarement gagné non plus. Et puis souvent, il s'éteind de manière inopportune, comme ça. J'ai fait quelques nettoyages système et autorisation via Onyx mais rien de bien probant... Et pas de mise à jour système récent non plus (suis sous OS X 3.9)

Depuis quelques jours c'est la descente aux enfers pour lui. Il s'éteint sauvagement de plus en plus souvent. Quand je redémarre, il ne va pas plus loin que la roulette grise, l'écran se "strie" alors comme un écran cathodique quand un téléphone portable est sur le point de sonner, puis il s'éteint à nouveau. Après quelques consultations sur des forums je trouve la solution en mode single user et fsck -f (le fsck -y ne donnant rien), puis reboot et mon iMac retrouve sa jeunesse, mais je suis obligé de passer par cette opération à chaque plantage sauvage, plusieurs fois par jour. Je précise que j'ote à chaque fois tous les périphériques présents pour ne garder que le clavier.

Et ce matin c'est le gouffre, Kernel Panic au démarrage. Voici ce que j'ai tenté après passage sur les forums:

- En mode single user, fsck -y, fsck -f, fsck -fy mais rien à faire, il m'indique "volume check failed"
- En mode single user encore, un "less/var/log/system.log" mais il ne trouve rien
- "Alt+Pomme+P+R" au démarrage pour la Pram, rien de neuf
- X au démarrage également mais rien non plus.
- J'ai lançé l'Apple Hardware Test sur le 3ème CD d'install au démarrage via touche C. Après quelques minutes de test étendu, le test s'arrête pour cause de "stockage de masse erreur détectée" avec pour code: "2STF/8/3: S-ATA Bus 0 - Master". Panique à bord, je relance le test étendu par précaution et là pas de souçi, il va jusqu'au bout du test, puis au redémarrage c'est toujours Kernel Panic...
- Je tente de redémarrer via le DVD d'installation 1 avec touche C mais celui-çi est éjecté sans appel (c'est bien un DVD ?) ! (Je précise également que c'est bien le VRAI disque d'install, hein) 
- Enfin, je tente un démarrage en Pomme V, et là il m'indique le message fatal" panic: we are hanging here..."

A chaque redémarrage c'est donc un Kernel Panic sans appel.
Voilà, je ne sais plus bien quoi faire, j'ai besoin de vos trucs là.
Bien entendu je n'ai pas sauvegardé la moitié de mes données donc je panique un peu là...
Je compte réinvestir bientôt dans un nouvel iMac. J'aimerai juste au moins faire redémarrer mon vieux pour récupérer ce qui me manque !
Des idées ?

Pour piste, mon pote a aussi un iMac G5 sous Tiger. Si ça peut aider pour certaines manip'...​


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2007)

Le fait qu'il freeze et s'éteigne tout seul me fait tilter avant tout

jettes un oeil ici


----------



## b2000 (19 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour cette info, il va falloir que je regarde ce soir, je suis au taf pour le moment


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2007)

b2000 a dit:


> Merci pour cette info, il va falloir que je regarde ce soir, je suis au taf pour le moment



S'il s'agit d'un iMac G5 concerné tu peux facilement l'ouvrir et controler par toi meme, pose le écran sur le bureau (sur un linge pour le protéger), et dévisse les trois vis en dessous (elle reste dans le plastique n'essaye pas de les retirer !) lève le dos par le pied et regarde les condensateurs, (ca ressemble a une toute petite pile noire avec un dessin en forme de croix sur le dessus) si tu vois un liquide orange prévois une séparation de ton iMac pour un retour SAV. Sinon il va falloir chercher ailleura


----------



## b2000 (19 Novembre 2007)

Effectivement mon iMac fait parti de la fourchette maudite des numéros de série... Le sale hic c'est que le programme de remplacement de l'alim' est valable 3 ans après la date d'achat, et mon iMac, je l'ai acheté il y a... 3 ans et 1 mois... Bon. Ca me coute rien de quand même tenter le coup en appellant un centre de maintenance... 
Quelqu'un a déja eu un cas similaire ?


----------



## franky rabbit (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu le même soucis il y a un mois. Après avoir effectué un Hardwaretest, il ne fesait aucun doute que l'alimentation de mon iMac G5 20' déconnait. Je me suis décidé à me séparer de mon bébé pour deux semaines le temps d'une réparation et... Bingo ! C'était bien l'alimentation ! Merci à Apple de prendre en charge jusqu'à 3 ans après la date d'achat Hors Applecare ! Je l'avais acheté en mai 2005. J'ai posé la question du coût de l'alimentation quand j'ai récupéré mon iMac, je n'ai pas eu de réponse !!! Plutôt bizarre, non ? Je te conseille de jeter un oeil sur le site apple et trouver le centre de maintenance agréé le plus proche de ton domicile pour prendre contact. Bonne chance !


----------

